# Aereomodelismo, aviones lindos.



## saiwor (Jun 1, 2009)

hola.
Cuanto quesiera hacer algo asi, pero por falta de conocimientos no hago; ya que cuento con los fosrista de este creo que si puedo hacer.
http://www.aeromodelistasdechile.cl/FPV/fpv.htm


----------



## Rock-R (Jun 1, 2009)

Estoy con vos amigo saiwor, tambien queria armas algo haci, ya empeze con el radio control, si queres el circuito avisame... 
Tenes alguna idea, o algo para empezar?...


----------



## electrodan (Jun 1, 2009)

FPV, eso si que está interesante! Muy diferente al aeromodelismo clásico. Debe ser mejor que un simulador de vuelo, solo que en caso de accidente, te lamentarías un poco mas...


----------



## Dario (Jun 2, 2009)

yo queria hacer uno de estos pero me falta un poco de $$$    tengo que conformarme con verlo en youtube  buaaaa.... YouTube - Quadcopter Outdoor landing on a Volksbot


----------



## saiwor (Jun 2, 2009)

hola, 
Me remendaron que utileze motores bruzzel, me dijeron que era 20000rpm, pero yo tengo un motor DC 9000rpm, 6V a 18V, son similar a los motores de radio grabadoras.
-Tengo de esos motores 2.
-Tengo un radio control de un juguete de carrito, que tiene un alcance  500mts de radio; estaba averiado pero ya lo repararee.
-Solo me faltaria la carcasa del avion, las alas, el timon, me preguntaba ¿De qué material hago el avion?
-Una fecha anterior me atrevii a hacer me falto moneydinero.
-Queria multiplicar la velocidad de mi motor, a unos 15000rpm. con engranajes o poleas.
-Tengo pilas de lipo, casi no pesan, normal pueden ir dentro del avion.
-Para pruebas haria su paracaidas del avion , para no se dañe el hélice activado por el radio control.
-Ahora estoy buscando motor DC de 6V. 30000rpm.

Gracias, Saludos! Aereomodelistas...


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

hacer el fuselaje es lo mas complicado, laborioso, costoso, y todo lo que termine en oso, y lo digo por experiencia propia...

jaja

complicado: es saber interpretar los reglajes, y saber comprender el plano.

laborioso: porque no es cortar, pegar y lijar la madera...

costoso: porque la MADERA BALSA O MADERA DE BALSA, los servos, las transmisiones, etc... no son nada baratas...

los motores son los brusless, cuyo consumo llega a superar los 1000W, si MIL! imaginense el consumo!

para el fuselaje la madera es lo mejor, ano ser que seas un experto en fibra de vidrio/carbono!

creo que sale mas barato hacerlo con un motor a explosion...


----------



## saiwor (Jun 2, 2009)

huaa me desanimaste...


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

es la realidad...

si tenes poder adquisitivo como para vancar el hobbie no hay problemas!

sino, segui con la roboitica! jaja como yo!


----------



## saiwor (Jun 2, 2009)

creo que seguiree tu camino....
Pero alguun dia construire el avión... jee


----------



## electrodan (Jun 2, 2009)

Si es por el fuselaje, hay una alternativa: simplemente colgar todo en una vara de fibra de carbono.


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

ah claro, pero esa "compactacion" en equipos hechos por nos, hayo dificil!

che electrodan como haces para poner los link de esa forma?


----------



## saiwor (Jun 2, 2009)

sabrian que motor poner, al pots que publico electrondan?
o que motor me recomendarian de cuanto revolucion por minuto?

Gracias


----------



## electrodan (Jun 2, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> ah claro, pero esa "compactacion" en equipos hechos por nos, hayo dificil!
> 
> che electrodan como haces para poner los link de esa forma?


Así: texto que querés mostrar.
El tema no es solo de RPM, puesto que estas variarían según la hélice que le pusieras, acá ya hablamos de potencia. La potencia de "salida" (por decirlo de alguna manera) siempre es menor al de entrada, a esta diferencia se le llama eficiencia. Por lo general, a los motores DC se les pone una reductora 1:3, para aumentar el "par" y poder mover hélices mas grandes. Si dije alguna bobada discúlpenme, es que estoy cansado. Ya me pasó. ops:


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

en el video del mensaje #4 lo que hay en el carrito de donde despega el "autogiro" es un radar? o vi mal?


----------



## Dario (Jun 3, 2009)

parece ser un radar ¿no? ...no hay nada que hacerle... con plata en la mano se hace cualquier cosa...
creo que me voy a conseguir un trabajito extra para mantener mi hobbie jeje...


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

la robotica?


----------



## Dario (Jun 3, 2009)

...la robotica y tambien un poco de aeromodelismo... y es que hace un año aproximadamente, se me ocurrio hacer un quadcopter como el del video para un sistema de vigilancia y alarma que estava haciendo. la idea era que al detectar un intruso, este despegara desde su base al sector en que ocurrio la intrusion para saber si se trataba de un animal o un humano y en ese caso dar aviso mediante alarma y tambien porque no, ponerle algun dispositivo que tire bolitas de goma para hacer desistir al intruso jeje... un poco grande mi imaginacion, pero como dije antes, con platita se hace cualquier cosa jejeje... se que se puede hacer con camaras ubicadas en sectores bulnerables un sistema parecido pero en realidad me hubiera gustado poder hacer algo así...


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

bolitas de goma? yo le caigo encima con el helicoptero y todo!

es todo rc?

le pondria alguna camarita!

podes subir alguna foto de tu quadcopter?

desde ya gracias!


----------



## Dario (Jun 3, 2009)

todavia esta todo en el cuaderno de proyectos que tengo...  mira, todo lo que es motores y estructura, no es problema ya que todo se consigue con relativa facilidad, tambien los controladores de velocidad o e.s.c, se pueden hacer caseros y son faciles, a esos ya los tengo tambien tengo el radiocontrol. pero hay una pared de cemento, y es el giroscopio y los acelerometros, que son los que contrlan la estabilidad del aparato. son bastante caros y dificiles de conseguir por estos lados... estoy experimentando para tratar de reemplazarlos con un sistemade estabilizacion parecido al de los minihelicopteros como el picooz. por ahora esta todo en standby, pero uno de estos dias, quien dice talvez lo pueda realizar y mostrarlo...


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 3, 2009)

saiwor dijo:
			
		

> ¿De qué material hago el avion?



Usualmente se hacen de un esqueleto de madera de balsa y las cubiertas las hacen con un plastico termocontractil (no recuerdo el nombre) pero lo venden en cualquier casa de aeromodelismo y en papelerias especializadas, normalmente se aplica y se fija con pegamento y despues se encoje con una plancha para darle los acabados.... 

En todo internet hay planos de aviones de aeromodelismo, pero si nunca has echo uno te sugiero que mejor compres alguno de jugete barato y lo modifiques... o tambien lo puedes hacer de unicel o carton


----------



## saiwor (Jun 3, 2009)

hola,
Claro, nunca he hecho un avion, es mi premira vez.
Creo dque hare de "Carton o uniquel"

¿Y que motor me recomiendas, alguna marca conocida?

O seraa basta con mi motor que tengo: solo se es de 9000rpm, 1A.
Y una cosa mas cuanto debe pesar el avion, algun promedio?

Gracias.


----------



## Dario (Jun 3, 2009)

hola saiwor. aca te dejo un par de links donde podras encontrar bastante información de aeromodelismo como planos de aviones, circuitos de radiocontrol, servomotores y motores brusless y brushed´s http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_Radiocontrol y tambien http://www.e-aeromodelismo.com.ar/Planos/Planos.htm
un saludo y espero que te sirva todo


----------



## electrodan (Jun 3, 2009)

Yo les tengo una pregunta a los entendidos, por si hay alguno por acá: como son las famosas "bisagras" de aeromodelismo?


----------



## Dario (Jun 3, 2009)

si te referis a estas bisagras este video explica como colocarlas correctamente YouTube - How To Install RC Airplane Hinges


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

dario, y si te conseguis algun helicoptero rc de esos bien baratos? aca hay alguno a 1600 pesos, unos cien y algo argentinos!


----------



## Dario (Jun 3, 2009)

si, me compre un mini airwolf usado en $90 pero es muy chiquito. de todas formas me sirvio para aprender como funcionan los mini helicopteros de radiocontrol. estava pensando en comprar un helicoptero dragon fly, aqui cuestan $360 o algo asi... pero le quita el savor a homemade no? es una alternativa que vengo pensando hace rato jeje...


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

es lo que hay!

yo tengo un smousen acrobatico y nunca lo vole!

falta de cashe!


----------



## diego_z (Jun 4, 2009)

saiwor dijo:
			
		

> hola,
> Claro, nunca he hecho un avion, es mi premira vez.
> Creo dque hare de "Carton o uniquel"
> 
> ...


si vas a armar algo que pretendas que vuele , no hagas ningun invento , hay muchos modelos entrenadores bastante economicos de hacer , como motor glow a mi me gusta os muy bueno y viene en diferentes cilindradas un foro donde podes encontar mucha información incluso planos http://www.foro-aeromodelismo.com.ar/ a mi me parecio el mejor y en el peso lo mas liviano que se pueda , un abrazo diego





este es un hermoso modelo para empezar quue si bien yo lo tengo con un glow se puede usar con un electrico facilmente


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

mucho ams barato un "a explosion", yo tengo un os 25fx y un .40!


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 4, 2009)

D@rio dijo:
			
		

> si, me compre un mini airwolf usado en $90 pero es muy chiquito. de todas formas me sirvio para aprender como funcionan los mini helicopteros de radiocontrol. estava pensando en comprar un helicoptero dragon fly, aqui cuestan $360 o algo asi... pero le quita el savor a homemade no? es una alternativa que vengo pensando hace rato jeje...



Mi novia me acaba de regalar un Clever Dragonfly esta tarde justamente   

Está bastante bueno, es de 3 canales. Lo unico que tiene es que soy medio bruto para manejarlo jaja, me es complicado, solo lo usé un ratito  (Y es mi primer cosa RC -ni autitos tuve- ).


Para el que le guste el DIY y los Helicópteros, acá hablan de la construcción de un Heli RC eléctrico casero: http://www.angelfire.com/blues/heli_project/


A mi ya se me ocurrió una forma bastante simple de agregarle control de ladeo al Dragonfly sin modificarlo mucho, pero necesitaría otro canal más 


PD: Alguno sabe si esos Radiocontroles se pueden usar para otras cosas? Porque estaría bueno hacer un receptor (o comprar uno universal, si es que hay), y poder usar el mismo radiocontrol para varias cosas que uno haga (Autitos caseros por ejemplo)... Este es de 27MHz (creo) marca Double Horse.

PD2: Alguien más tiene Helis RC? Estaría bueno compartir experiencias


----------



## saiwor (Jun 4, 2009)

Gracias amigos por sus apoyos...

Saludos!


----------



## Dario (Jun 4, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> D@rio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amigo DriX si tu dragonfly es como el del video no vale la pena modificarlo en nada, asi como esta esta muy bueno. mejor fijate si le podes montar una microcamara y listo, ya tenes un heli espia jeje... todo depende del peso que pueda levantar. al helicoptero de angelfire ya lo vi, esta muy bueno pero con lo que hay que gastar mejor comprar uno como este que sale $310

YouTube - 9092 SYMA CLEVER DRAGONFLY


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 4, 2009)

Si, es justamente el del video, Darío.


Tengo malas noticias... Recién estaba volando un poco en el living, sufrió un choque y se quebró una de las varillitas de fibra de carbono del rotor principal de abajo. Alguno tiene idea de cómo se puede reparar eso? Tengo ganas de morirme... Ayer me lo regala mi novia y ya se me rompio :S :S


----------



## Dario (Jun 4, 2009)

Que pena! :s nunca he intentado pegar fibra de carbono, pero el mejor pegamento que te puedo recomendar es la resina epoxi o de ultima prova con poxipol pero del bueno... mis condolencias y espero puedas repararlo...


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 4, 2009)

A mi se me había ocurrido con La Gotita (Cianocrilato), pero me parece que podría quedar debil..

También me pareció leer que los arreglaban con la gotita y termocontraible, pero hay que balancear muy bien el rotor después..

Probé con Cinta Scotch, pero duró unos minutos (o segundos más bien) antes de salirse el arreglo 


Quiero que me trague la tierra... Le salió carísimo a mi novia y le voy a tener que decir que se me rompio


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

la gotita y la haces un parchesito alrededor con fibra de vidrio prolijo y ta!

en cuanto a los transmisores, si se pueden usar para otras cosas, tenes eu conseguir el demodulador adecuado y listo!

yo quize construirme un autogiro, pero quedo por esa!

ojala mi novia me reglara cosas! jajajaja


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 4, 2009)

Un Autogiro está en mi lista de cosas-para-hacer definitivamente.


Tenía pensado usar un motor brushless de cdrom rebobinado, una helice de avión eléctrico y un rotor de helicoptero de los que se consiguen por repuesto.


A lo que me refería con el radiocontrol es, están más o menos estandarizados? Se podría usar otro receptor? Porque también tengo otro radiocontrol viejo (creo que de 27MHz también), de 4 canales creo, pero no tengo el receptor ni nada.
Una cosa que se me ocurrió era conectar el osciloscopo a un receptor de 27MHz, pero sería trabajo de ingeniería inversa 


El tema con el rotor roto, es que es una varillita de fibra de carbono que no debe tener más de 1mm de grueso (debe ser de 0.5mm x 1mm, es de sección rectangular), por lo que se complica muchísimo la reparación. Me parece que haciendo un parche con fibra de vidrio quedaría todo un bodoque, ¿no creen?
Si pudiera conseguir una varillita igual (o al menos parecida y cambio la del otro lado también para balancear) la cambiaría, pero no creo que sea facil conseguir eso...


Salu2!


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

vos tambien pilotear adentro!
jajaja

era la emocion del chiche nuevo!


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 4, 2009)

Es Indoor (Para interiores) el Dragonfly.

Afuera es involable, la más mínima brisa lo saca totalmente de control y cae 



(Igual cuando lo saqué de la caja la primera vez, estaba en la casa de mi novia en la cocina y así como lo saqué lo prendí sobre la mesa   )
Un Hangar cerrado estaría bueno para estos bichitos, creo que en el Aeroclub de acá se juntan un par de aeromodelistas, tendría que averiguar 


PD: Quéeee hago con mi helicoptero? Quiero llorar


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 4, 2009)

Pregunta si conseguis el repuesto
http://coleccionables.mercadolibre.com.ar/aeromodelismo-helicopteros/


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

claro, pero no un comedor lleno de cosas por todos lados!

arreglalo! la gotita y parchesito (moni argento: parchesiiiiiiiiitoo jaja)! no se va a romper! del otro lado le haces lo mismo, para balancear!

tu novia te quiere matar!


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 4, 2009)

*alexus:* No hay nada en mi living salvo el sillón y una mesita ratona. No chocó con nada, solo contra el piso.



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Pregunta si conseguis el repuesto
> http://coleccionables.mercadolibre.com.ar/aeromodelismo-helicopteros/



Gracias, ya pregunté igual, pero por lo que veo los rotores de ese tipo andan por los 50 mangos (más el envío), y la verdad que ahora no tengo nada de plata 


Voy a probar con la gotita, si no funciona bien, probaré con la gotita y un termocontraible (y algo que balancee el peso del otro lado).

¿Nadie tiene idea si se venden varillas finitas de fibra de carbono? Sería excelente...


EDIT: Acabo de conseguir un vendedor de varillas de fibra de carbono en Argentina. Si a alguien le interesa, el link es: http://www.tntmodels.com.ar/Accesorios/accesorios2.php
Venden desde 1mm hasta 4mm de diámetro, y tubos de Ø 10mm. Las varillas de 1mm salen $8 (como 2.5 dolares). Parece comprable, lo que no sé es de qué largo serán, no especifica 
Voy a ver si les pego un llamado a ver qué me pueden decir.


----------



## diego_z (Jun 4, 2009)

pero que pe,,,...t u ... soy yy recien me doy cuenta de que no habia visto el primer post , habia tomado el post 21 como el 1 , lo que tenes o tenias intensiónes de hacer el un planeador , con camara a bordo , y un brusles ......
tambien siempre tuve ganas de ponerle una cam a este pero no tengo idea de los precios , ni donde conseguirlos 
( yo sigo enganchado con el post numero uno jeje)


----------



## Dario (Jun 4, 2009)

diego_z: fijate en merkdolibre, creo que las camaritas inalambricas cuestan $240 con receptor


----------



## electrodan (Jun 4, 2009)

Que rompiste el heli nuevo? Te querés matar!
La "varilla", ¿es parte del rotor? ¿Que función cumple? Si cumple alguna función aerodinámica, no lo vas a poder cambiar por cualquier "varilla" que encuentres por ahí.


----------



## diego_z (Jun 4, 2009)

D@rio dijo:
			
		

> diego_z: fijate en merkdolibre, creo que las camaritas inalambricas cuestan $240 con receptor


macanudo , voy a revisar a ver que hay,


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 4, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Que rompiste el heli nuevo? Te querés matar!
> La "varilla", ¿es parte del rotor? ¿Que función cumple? Si cumple alguna función aerodinámica, no lo vas a poder cambiar por cualquier "varilla" que encuentres por ahí.



Mirá, acá me conseguí una foto de un heli igual al mio y marqué dónde se quebró:







Creo que más o menos se nota. No es una parte crucialmente aerodinamica. Mientras que no oponga demasiada resistencia al viento debería funcionar cualquier cosa. Y si cambio, obviamente cambio de ambos lados para compensar el balance 

Estuve viendo, y podría usar la misma varilla. El tema es que va encastrada como 3 o 4 centímetros dentro del aspa, y después sale. Podría sacarla más y sacar el pedacito que queda y armarlo así.. No quedaría fuerte como si estuviera de fábrica, pero mejor que pegado supongo..

Perdí el tarrito de la gotita asique no pude probar, pero mañana si puedo trato de pegarlo con la gotita y ponerle un termocontraible encima para reforzar.


Y si, ya sé que me quiero matar... No tanto por el heli, sino porque me lo regaló mi novia y sé que le costó muy caro..


----------



## electrodan (Jun 4, 2009)

Y si, como le vas a decir "lo rompí"...  
Mirá que si les dejas la varillita mas corta, el diámetro del rotor del rotor va a disminuir, con la consiguiente perdida de sustentación. Supongo que funcionará igual, pero vas a tener un poquito menos de empuje. La verdad yo tengo pocos conocimientos del tema, así que puede que haya dicho cualquier estupidez.


----------



## diego_z (Jun 4, 2009)

en mi opinion ni se te ocurra pegar el aspa , tanto porque vas a desbalancearlas , como porque corre peligro cualquier`persona que este cerca , solo te queda reemplazarlas


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 5, 2009)

*electrodan:* Las varillas quedarían del mismo largo, solo que dentro de un aspa iría una menos metida. Para dejarlo balanceado podría poner el pedacito que me queda en el hueco que me queda dentro del aspa. No sé si se entiende, la varilla va "enchufada" dentro del aspa como 3cm.


Diego: El desbalance tanto no me importa, eso lo puedo llegar a acomodar agregando o sacando peso en diferentes partes del rotor, es mucho más preferible antes que no tener helicoptero, tener helicoptero desbalanceado. Y por el peligro, no tiene tantas revoluciones el motor como para que te pueda hacer más que un rasguño un aspa si sale volando. De todas formas, por fuera también van agarradas las aspas por un anillo de fibra de carbono que no creo que se rompa muy facil.


Y un rotor de repuesto (que todavía no pude conseguir para ese modelo, solo me quedaría usar uno de un "mosquito" que es parecido, y rogar que funcione bien), me termina saliendo $80 (Algo así como 25 dolares). Lamentablemente no tengo plata para comprar el repuesto, y además con relación al precio del helicoptero, es bastante caro.



Lo unico que se me ocurre que funcionaría bien, sería comprar varillas de fibra de carbono de 1mm y reemplazarlas. Quedaría incluso más fuerte porque las originales son de sección menor y encima rectangular. Pero para esto necesito plata que no tengo nuevamente (aunque me saldría una tercera parte que comrpar el rotor, y tendría varilla de sobra para más posibles accidentes).

Pero primero voy a intentar con cianocrilato y termocontraible, porque la verdad que plata no tengo, y he estado todo el día amargado y de muy mal humor por esto, no quiero que siga roto el helicoptero...


Saludos, y gracias por su interés en mi problema, lo aprecio


----------



## alexus (Jun 5, 2009)

si tenes alguna casa de hobbies cerca, averigua por repuestos para cometas, 

si cometas de esas que se remontan con hilos! 

tengo una deportiva que mide como 2 metros de envergadura y es de varillas de fibra de carbono finitas, y se que hay repuestos.

preguntar no cuesta nada!


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 5, 2009)

Sí, yo tengo un barrilete (cometa) tipo Delta Acrobáticos de esos que se manejan con 4 hilos. Es marca Alto Vuelo, y todo de fibra de carbono, pero son mucho más gruesas las varillas, sería demasiado para el rotor. (Aparte salen carísimos los repuestos de Alto Vuelo).


Ya conseguí la gotita... Voy a probar con la gotita y un termocontraible encima a ver si dura (ya con cinta scotch y termocontraible -si, medio bestia, ya sé- duraba bastante ).
Pruebo a ver qué onda y les digo


----------



## Dario (Jun 6, 2009)

hola DriX. ¿pudiste pegarlo? ¿que tal te quedo?


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

no, pregunta que hay varillitas finitas, te digo porque la mia tiene!

como te fue con la pegada? la qeu tu novia imagino que te dio y la del aspa!


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 7, 2009)

"La Gotita" (Cianocrilato) + Termocontraible de 1.5mm = Quedó perfecto 


Hoy estuvo volando todo el día el helicoptero (estaba todo el mundo en mi casa por mi cumpleaños y todos locos con el helicoptero nuevo ).
Inclusive cayó un par de veces y no pasó nada.

Quedó muy bien, y quedó un poco mejor balanceado que antes el rotor (ya estaba desbalanceado, con esto quedó mejor ).

Mi novia no me dijo nada, ya lo vió arreglado, no roto 


Y ya le voy tomando la mano al heli, aunque es dificil, he de admitir 




Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Jun 7, 2009)

felicitaciones entonces!

que raro es el rotor de cola!


----------



## Dario (Jun 7, 2009)

feliz cumpleaños DriX! saludos y felicitaciones!


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 7, 2009)

Es que no funciona como otros helicopteros, es un diseño especial, por eso los dos rotores.

El Heli tiene dos rotores  en un eje concéntrico, pero con las aspas invertidas entre sí, y que giran en diferente sentido. Entonces ambos soplan para abajo, y se compensa el giro que se generaría si tuviese un solo rotor. Cambiando la diferencia de velocidad de giro entre un rotor y otro, se hace girar el helicoptero.
El rotor de cola, es simplemente para ir hacia adelante o hacia atrás.


Parece complicado, pero es bastante simple el funcionamiento.


Gracias por las felicitaciones


----------



## gca (Jun 7, 2009)

Para la persona que armo el post le digo que el fucelaje es lo mas barato, si lo haces vos mismo te saldria menos de 50$.
En cuanto al motor te recomiendo un glow(explocion) ya que el brushless son mas caros porque necesitas reguladores de velocidad que son caros y aparte neesitas baterias de 50amp promedio y todo junto te termina saliendo mas caro que un glow y un servo para controlar la velocidad.
La parte aerodinamica te podria ayudar ya que estudie en un colegio tecnico y soy tecnico aeronautico.
El fucelaje lo puedes hacer todo madera balsa y las semi alas haces las costillas o perfiles de madera balsa y lo revistes de papel que ahora no me acuerdo que tipo de papel se utiliza, en los aviones de grandes se usa papel aeronautico.
En cuanto al tipo de motor tenes que  fijarte el empuje del motor y el peso del avion cargado.

Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 8, 2009)

una vez que tenes las costillas pegadas se enchapa, es decir, se le pone madera. Después le ponemos termocontraible del color que queremos(si, el mismo que usamos los electronicos que al aplicarle calor se encoje)


----------



## positronico (Ago 11, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> saiwor dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elmetra (Nov 24, 2010)

hola amigo saiwor! estoy en la misma que vos. quieroconstruir un quadcopter...... guaaaa.... pero no se ni por donde empezar.... jejeje....


----------



## juguetero (Dic 10, 2010)

hola 
yo reparo juguetes y modelos tambien vendo helicopteros.
mira la primer opcion es pegarlo con krazy (cola loca) y carbonato o hacer un amarre de alambre de cobre pero si tienes una tienda de modelismo serca compra el rotor ,¿tienes fotos?para ayudarte mejor  o te puedo enbiar la refaccion


----------

